
Who Gets a Coronavirus Test? We’re Asking Every State for Its Algorithm - antibland
https://themarkup.org/coronavirus/2020/03/19/who-gets-a-coronavirus-test
======
sjg007
Anyone who tests negative for flu and requires hospitalization.

~~~
kfarr
And / or basketball player

~~~
brian_herman
He touched all the microphones :(

~~~
brian_herman
[https://kfor.com/health/coronavirus/nba-player-who-tested-
po...](https://kfor.com/health/coronavirus/nba-player-who-tested-positive-for-
coronavirus-touched-every-microphone-at-media-availability-days-before-
diagnosis/)

